# Charles Ives Piano Voicings on Guitar



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)

Here are a few voicings I got from Ive's 2nd piano sonata. Hope you enjoy!

I also have videos of voicings from Ravel, Debussy, Messiaen and Schoenberg if you're interested
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLz-voH7EJ1YM6T4znrj7Sx52OayXwuVXq


----------

